# New Project VR Ready PC



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Afternoon all, hope you are well. 

I am wanting to build a new gaming computer preferably VR ready or at least future proof so it will be easy to add at a later date. 

I play mainly on Steam such as H1z1, Conan and Hellion also play League of Legends. 

My Gaming laptop is 4/5 years old now so i need something more stable. 

Budget i am open too but nothing silly however i do need everything. 

What is your budget and currency? Open but £800 - £1500 is comfortable 
Do you need a monitor? Sure Do 
Do you need a keyboard? I will 
Do you need a mouse? I do not! 
Do you need an operating system? Yes but i believe there are easier ways to get this 
What will you use the PC for? Gaming Hard, Partial Streaming, VR Gaming/Videos 

Not too bothered about lights and transparent cases etc.

Currently looking at something like this?

Please feel free to comment and put yourselves in my shoes. If you had the money would you go with this? Change bits? Save some money? etc

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/kpfF3F

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£287.94 @ Aria PC) 
CPU Cooler: RAIJINTEK EREBOSS CORE EDITION Fanless CPU Cooler (£33.95 @ Amazon UK) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170XP-SLI ATX LGA1151 Motherboard (£99.98 @ Amazon UK) 
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory (£105.59 @ Aria PC) 
Storage: Crucial MX300 525GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£125.00 @ Amazon UK) 
Storage: Seagate BarraCuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£35.94 @ Aria PC) 
Video Card: Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 8GB AMP! Edition Video Card (£367.98 @ Amazon UK) 
Case: Phanteks ECLIPSE P400S TEMPERED GLASS ATX Mid Tower Case (£79.99 @ Novatech) 
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£84.98 @ Amazon UK) 
Case Fan: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 61.2 CFM 140mm Fan (£8.12 @ Aria PC) 
Monitor: AOC Q2778VQE 27.0" 2560x1440 60Hz Monitor (£199.89 @ CCL Computers) 
Keyboard: Rosewill RK-9000V2 Wired Standard Keyboard (£70.80 @ Kustom PCs) 
Total: £1500.16 

Thanks all in advance. 

Pug


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Based on your build, there are a few things I'd like to see changed.

1. Are you going to be overclocking? If not, then the i7-6700 (Non-K) will suffice.
2. Swap the CPU cooler for a Noctua or Cooler Master model. One with a fan on it. :wink:
3. I'd like to see a Samsung SSD for a build like this. A 250GB EVO drive should do just fine for the boot drive.
4. The 1TB will hold all of your games.
5. A brand like Asus, EVGA, or Gigabyte is preferred for the GPU.
6. Case is personal, but I personally really like NZXT, Corsair, Fractal, and Cooler Master cases.
7. Swap the EVGA PSU for a nice 650W Seasonic unit.
8. I'd recommend a Samsung, Asus, or Dell monitor.
9. Being that you game, a good mechanical keyboard should be a must. I personally use CherryMX Brown switches in a Turtle Beach Impact 700.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Based on your build, there are a few things I'd like to see changed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind welcome and feedback.

Would it be at all possible as to explain some reasoning for your choices?

I will look at the pricing of the ones you have recommended but don't want to blow the budget out. My choices were based on good value for money and actual user reviews.

Regards


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh and i went for the 6700k because it was cheaper than the 6700. Might over clock might not.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Based on your build, there are a few things I'd like to see changed.
> 
> ...





PugLyfe said:


> Thank you for the kind welcome and feedback.
> 
> Would it be at all possible as to explain some reasoning for your choices?
> 
> ...


See above in red for my reasoning.

Also, some of the components you have may be cheap, but they are cheap in build quality. You'd be spending money on a product that may not last nearly as long.

All of my changes shouldn't add that much in additional costs.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you for this.

I will look into it now.

Would you say that there is anything missing or unnecessary?

Also what about this processor instead?

Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think the i5 CPU is a better fit for your budget. I'd go for that unit.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I think the i5 CPU is a better fit for your budget. I'd go for that unit.


Is it not a bit of a downgrade though?

If i'm saving money there should i look for a better motherboard?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, I doubt you could even tell the difference between the i5 and i7.

I think the board is fine. Gigabyte and Asus make great motherboards.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Would you recommend overclocking?

Never done it before so unsure of pros/cons


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't see a benefit to overclocking. I do it myself, but I know how to do it and what to do. However, the benefit of it is very low and not needed for 90% of users.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Ok so i have changed a few things.

I kept the PSU the same as the reviews seems to be very good on what i have selected.

Changed the SSD but down sizing to 250gb as you recommended however will i miss the other 250gb i had previously?

Undecided as to what monitor/monitor now. IPS or TN 1 or 2.

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/bFq6LD


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I kept the PSU the same as the reviews seems to be very good on what i have selected.


The EVGA unit is made by Super Flower. A better PSU manufacturer then others, but certainly not as reliable as Seasonic built units. It's your machine, your build, but I stick to the recommendation of a Seasonic built PSU.



> Changed the SSD but down sizing to 250gb as you recommended however will i miss the other 250gb i had previously?


I don't see a reason to put games onto an SSD. You get faster loading times, but not faster game play. Unless you are a hardcore gamer on games like GTA where the loading times are very long, the cost benefit to put games on an SSD isn't worth it.

Swap the memory you have to DDR4-2400. The speed you selected isn't compatible with that motherboard.

For the monitor, go IPS or PLS. TN is certainly not worth it.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you for your assistance so far been very helpful.

I liked the white/white LED. This isn't available on the 2400 so i have some options either:

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...b-2-x-8gb-ddr4-3200-memory-cmu16gx4m2c3200c16

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...-2-x-8gb-ddr4-3200-memory-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16w

OR.....

Find a different motherboard? (white one preferably)


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Maybe Something like this?

Although its now a Z270 instead of Z170. Will that matter?

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/7VZ2FT/asus-prime-z270-a-atx-lga1151-motherboard-prime-z270-a


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The motherboard change is fine and the memory change is also fine. The memory is the same, just different looks. I'd go for the all white one.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The motherboard change is fine and the memory change is also fine. The memory is the same, just different looks. I'd go for the all white one.


Thanks for this.

I have also decided to opt for this.

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...600k-38ghz-quad-core-processor-bx80677i57600k

It cheaper than the 6600k and reviews seem decent

On another note until my office gets built i will need a wireless card as an Ethernet cable wont reach. What would you recommend? Or how would you connect it to the net?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

USB wireless dongle.
Commonly available, inexpensive and easily removed when no longer needed.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

gcavan said:


> USB wireless dongle.
> Commonly available, inexpensive and easily removed when no longer needed.


Thanks for this. Forgot about this method. I was also thinking of running it through the sockets with a switch.

Thoughts? or stick tot he dongle?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

PugLyfe said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I have also decided to opt for this.
> 
> ...


That's fine. Post the final build once more for another look over.



PugLyfe said:


> Thanks for this. Forgot about this method. I was also thinking of running it through the sockets with a switch.
> 
> Thoughts? or stick tot he dongle?


Stick to the dongle.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

This is where i am at.

Still need a monitor though.

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/MWTBWX


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like what I see! For finishing touches:

1. The monitor, I replied to your other thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/monitor-decision-ips-tn-wide-2k-1184809.html

2. Keyboard: I have been a big fan of the Turtle Beach Impact 700, HyperX MX Brown, and some Corsair keyboards. RGB keyboards are fairly popular and would go well with your white setup.

3. The case you have is a good one, but it could be slightly better if you opt to include some additional fans in the front. I have the same case, but I loaded it up with some Noctua Redux fans in the top and front.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I like what I see! For finishing touches:
> 
> 1. The monitor, I replied to your other thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/monitor-decision-ips-tn-wide-2k-1184809.html
> 
> ...


I am still debating this case due tot he fact it has better airflow. Comes with more Fans as standard and also has the Silent Sound deadening in the case.

By the time i had loaded it with more fans is it not just worth getting a radiator for the front?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quiet fans shouldn't really add that much sound. My PC is desk level and is loaded with fans and I barely hear it. Granted, I have the upgraded H440 model.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Quiet fans shouldn't really add that much sound. My PC is desk level and is loaded with fans and I barely hear it. Granted, I have the upgraded H440 model.


Sorry i didn't link it

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...ered-glass-atx-mid-tower-case-ph-ec416pstg_wt


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a nice case too. Cable management is a must in those.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

I have just changed to this cooler.

After a couple of reviews and YouTube videos they said the 212 Evo is a great Cooler but its very old now.

Best selling cooler of its time but there are newer company's and coolers which are better now.

Such as this:

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/C7mLrH/be-quiet-cpu-cooler-bk013


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will work too!


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That will work too!


So.... You will be pleased to know that i have finally got myself a monitor!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very cool! Enjoy!


----------

